
How do well feel about this? - philco
https://twitter.com/villispeaks/status/893330185830899714
======
philco
Villi Iltchev @ August Capital just posted on twitter:

"Over the past year I have had several seed investors tell me "I can't tell
you to do this deal. I would not do it."

"They lost me as an investor, but the trust and goodwill they created
enormous. You would do anything for people that care about you."

